# Uterusless.....



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

So the deed is done. They used dissolvable stitches on the inside and medical glue for the incision. 

I feel so bad though. She's a sad sight. :frown: I picked her up yesterday, and she was definitely more subdued coming out than going in (which I expected). She fidgeted the whole car ride home. Got her home and she peed and pooped (with some groans and wobbly legs I might add). Gave her some water which she took, and tossed her in her crate to rest. A little while later I gave her some more water of which she spit up a little. Shortly after I tried to offer some food as they said to feed her about half of what she would normally get. She had no interest. She just wants to lie in her crate and be left alone. Maybe she's embarrassed of her naked belly. It makes me feel bad. LOL

This is her on the car ride home:



















This is her this morning in her little den:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Did they keep her overnight??? Or let her go home the same day??? Where did you have her spayed???


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She looks embarrassed! LOL


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Did they keep her overnight??? Or let her go home the same day??? Where did you have her spayed???


They did not keep her overnight. I dropped her off at 9am and picked her up at 3:30pm. I went to Ridge Veterinary Hospital in Lake Wales, FL.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> She looks embarrassed! LOL


She does...I swear when we got home she looked like she wanted to kill me. I took her out to go to the bathroom and she just sat there staring into space...I think she was still feeling a little loopy. LOL Poor girl.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. Pretty soon you're going to be unable to keep her quiet! Might not take as long as it did for Amaya. She seriously moped for, like, five days!!! Then, once she was feeling better, and the stitches weren't hurting her, and she realized she had a lot of weight missing from her midsection, and a lot of hormones missing that she once had, she went NUTS!!!! She's more energetic than I've ever seen her now! haha.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> They did not keep her overnight. I dropped her off at 9am and picked her up at 3:30pm. I went to Ridge Veterinary Hospital in Lake Wales, FL.


Is this a low cost clinic or spay/neuter program?

To be honest I'm shocked that they sent her home so soon. We *always* keep spays overnight so they can have a full recovery from the anesthesia before going home. It's no wonder that she was so down and out when you went to get her and a while after. It takes a while for anesthesia to wear off and since a spay is a pretty invasive surgery it's doesn't surprise me she wasn't feeling well. 

Hope that she is feeling better and a bit more normal! Don't worry about her too much!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

The clinic I went to sent Amaya home same day, and they're not low cost. And Rannmiller works there. haha. So sometimes I get discounts. XP


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> We *always* keep spays overnight so they can have a full recovery from the anesthesia before going home.


I have never allowed any of my dogs to stay overnight in a vets office. None of the vets I have used have anyone on premisis 24 hours a day. There is no way my dog is better off alone in a vets office in a cage than he would be at home in his own bed.

I always pick them up late in the evening and yes, they are groggy and can barely walk but I can look after them at home. There is no one at the vet's office to even know if they are still breathing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I understand what you're saying but to me it sounds iffy if they sent her home before she should have been, which to me that's what it almost sounds like. And a lot of people don't look after their dogs the way they should and don't know what to keep an eye out for. They also don't actually keep their dog rested like they should the first night and end up with a sick puppy. People who request to take their dogs home can of course. It's just that we have to assume that people won't do the right thing and that's the reason they stay overnight for the most part. We would like to trust everyone but that is impossible. Does that make sense?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never worked anywhere that sent spays home the same day. We always kept them overnight, also. Mostly for the same reason Natalie says, at the clinic they are confined in a cage. Not that many people have crates at home or will keep their dogs confined properly. 

I have taken my dogs home early, and I have left them overnight. It depends on the dogs personality and whether I had young children or a lot of other dogs at home. Sometimes it was better for the dog to stay at the vets where there was peace and quiet.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> I understand what you're saying but to me it sounds iffy if they sent her home before she should have been, which to me that's what it almost sounds like.


Ready or not, there is no way that my dog is better off in a strange building alone rather at home in his own bed with me to watch him/her.



> And a lot of people don't look after their dogs the way they should and don't know what to keep an eye out for.


This doesn't matter. Doesn't matter if they know what to keep an eye out for or not. Its better than having NO eyes looking out for them.



> They also don't actually keep their dog rested like they should the first night and end up with a sick puppy.


From my experience, a dog jumping up ready to run around and play just doesn't happen. From my experience the dog doesn't even want to play even the next day.



> It's just that we have to assume that people won't do the right thing and that's the reason they stay overnight for the most part. We would like to trust everyone but that is impossible. Does that make sense?


How is someone who is not there (in the vet's office) going to do the right thing? No it doesn't make sense that a dog is better off alone in a strange place rather than in his own bed with people around to look after him.

*ETA:* I would feel a lot different when at least a vet tech was there all night to look after him.

*ETA again:* I had a dog who had ACL surgery and wouldn't allow her to stay over night.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

At work, we keep the spayed animals overnight.

I'm curious though, do the neutered surgeries go home the same day?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> From my experience, a dog jumping up ready to run around and play just doesn't happen. From my experience the dog doesn't even want to play even the next day.


You haven't met Annie. lol. She was pretty confused as to why we didn't take our walk that night. 


That being said, I've never left my dogs overnight for any spay/ neuter, and I wouldn't. Like RFD said, I would rather them be home with me where I can watch them than in a kennel in a strange building with sick dogs and no one there to watch them. 

If someone asks to take them home, can they? I mean, I totally get that a lot of owners are really dumb and perhaps for *those* dogs it may be better, but for me, I'd want them home barring no complications. I got Grissom and Annie done at a spay/neuter clinic and have been very happy with the results. Annie's incision was so small and clean, it was better than most incisions I've seen. Grissom did come home groggy, though.



malluver1005 said:


> I'm curious though, do the neutered surgeries go home the same day?


If they don't that's silly. Neutering is so simple, I can't imagine why the average neuter would need overnight stay.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Is this a low cost clinic or spay/neuter program?
> 
> To be honest I'm shocked that they sent her home so soon. We *always* keep spays overnight so they can have a full recovery from the anesthesia before going home. It's no wonder that she was so down and out when you went to get her and a while after. It takes a while for anesthesia to wear off and since a spay is a pretty invasive surgery it's doesn't surprise me she wasn't feeling well.
> 
> Hope that she is feeling better and a bit more normal! Don't worry about her too much!


It was from a spay/neuter program. It's through the local Humane Society that comes to our store all the time. It's the same vet that fixes all their dogs. Either way though, I would've had her come home. It seems as though most vet offices around here have the dogs go home same day, including the Banfield at my store (who I despise I might add ). 

She's gotten much better as the day's gone on. She spent all day in her crate except for random potty breaks. She's currently having some "free" time as I have the other dogs in their crates. She's laying on the floor chewing her bone taunting them. LOL


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> including the Banfield at my store (who I despise I might add )


You're definitely not alone on that one! :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

With a responsible owner it absolutely makes sense for the dog to go home, I would never leave my dog over night. But how are we to know a home is considered responsible or not? Even with education on what the owners should do, a lot of them don't listen. So we have to assume that no one will take those instructions seriously. Like I said before, we let people take their dogs home if they ask and we always press the guidelines hard with them. 

No eyes watching a dog safe and sound sleeping in a kennel is better than ones that will take the dog for a walk and let her jump around and get hurt right after surgery. It happens because I see it happen. I have every day experience with this.

The only reason why I asked about where she was spayed is because it sounded like a spay clinic. How do I know? I interned at one for a year. We had FAR more dogs come back within the first few days with seromas and popped stitches, probably ten times more than we do where I work now where we keep dogs overnight most of the time. I don't know if this is because we kept them overnight or not. But I do know that dogs don't get as much attention at a spay clinic than they do compared to being the only surgical patient. I'm not saying that spay clinics are no good, but just impersonal with the individual patients.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> The only reason why I asked about where she was spayed is because it sounded like a spay clinic. How do I know? I interned at one for a year. We had FAR more dogs come back within the first few days with seromas and popped stitches, probably ten times more than we do where I work now where we keep dogs overnight most of the time. I don't know if this is because we kept them overnight or not. But I do know that dogs don't get as much attention at a spay clinic than they do compared to being the only surgical patient. I'm not saying that spay clinics are no good, but just impersonal with the individual patients.


I can understand that. I'm sure that a good chunk of people that go to the spay/neuter clinics are also the ones that got their dog on a whim, and either have no idea what to do or just don't care. It definitely was impersonal, but seeing as though I had done my research and knew what to expect, I didn't mind it so much. The incision is quite small compared to some of the other ones I've seen from other vets (hers is about 2 inches long compared to the 3 inch long one I saw on a beagle that was also held together with staples....product of Banfield).


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Amaya came home same day, and she immediately went to the crate and got locked in, but she had NO complaints about that. I actually kept her separated for about a week afterwards from the other dogs, except for a few, short periods of supervised play where I broke it up if she started getting too rowdy. Then, after that, I started letting her play outside more often with the boys, because I figured that it'd be pretty much healing well by then. Only problem came at the VERY end, when she was SUPPOSED to get them out, she started to lick them!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> I can understand that. I'm sure that a good chunk of people that go to the spay/neuter clinics are also the ones that got their dog on a whim, and either have no idea what to do or just don't care. It definitely was impersonal, but seeing as though I had done my research and knew what to expect, I didn't mind it so much. The incision is quite small compared to some of the other ones I've seen from other vets (hers is about 2 inches long compared to the 3 inch long one I saw on a beagle that was also held together with staples....product of Banfield).


I would say that most people on this site would be able to take their dogs home after surgery instead of stay the night. We tend to be a little on the over protective side here on DFC LOL. But most people aren't that concerned. The average pet owner doesn't know squat about dogs....

I got Emmy spayed at a low cost spay clinic and I had no issues with her. I definitely recommend it to people that can't afford a regular vet. Its better to have them spayed factory style rather than not spayed at all


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> We tend to be a little on the over protective side here on DFC LOL.


You can say that again LOL... :tongue:



danemama08 said:


> The average pet owner doesn't know squat about dogs....


Ditto.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> The average pet owner doesn't know squat about dogs....


Seriously...you should hear some of the stuff that people say to me at work. 

"Why does my dog keep jumping up on me while I'm eating?" 

"My dog will get up on the back of the couch and just bark in my face nonstop. It's so annoying." LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have never allowed any of my dogs to stay overnight in a vets office. None of the vets I have used have anyone on premisis 24 hours a day. There is no way my dog is better off alone in a vets office in a cage than he would be at home in his own bed.
> 
> I always pick them up late in the evening and yes, they are groggy and can barely walk but I can look after them at home. There is no one at the vet's office to even know if they are still breathing.


yep. i feel the same way. i can watch them better than the 'nobody's here at night'....


when my bubba got his eyes operated on and had to wear the cone of shame, he and i slept in another room, so as not to disturb honey....poor little guy.

at the vet, he'd have been in a crate by himself with no one there to give him pain meds which he sorely needed.

i'll take my chances at home and there's an emergency vet five minutes away....if need be.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

magicre said:


> yep. i feel the same way. i can watch them better than the 'nobody's here at night'....
> 
> 
> when my bubba got his eyes operated on and had to wear the cone of shame, he and i slept in another room, so as not to disturb honey....poor little guy.
> ...


What surgery did he have?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I want to clarify that we do let the owners we believe to be responsible take their dogs home, but unfortunately those are few and far between. I mean come on, how many dogs are eating crap kibble compared to high quality kibble or raw? I would venture to guess that the poorly fed dogs far outweigh the quality fed dogs by a long shot. And educating ones self on nutrition and health is indicative of a responsible pet owner.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> What surgery did he have?


he had two surgeries....because he had entropion and he also had to have eyelids reshaped because they didn't close all the way.

the corneal scratching had already cost him 15% of his vision....we chose to leave him alone and not try to restore it as he'd already been through so much in the short time we've had him.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I want to clarify that we do let the owners we believe to be responsible take their dogs home, but unfortunately those are few and far between. I mean come on, how many dogs are eating crap kibble compared to high quality kibble or raw? I would venture to guess that the poorly fed dogs far outweigh the quality fed dogs by a long shot. And educating ones self on nutrition and health is indicative of a responsible pet owner.


I know this may hijack the thread but... well, oh well. 
I don't think that what you feed your dog necessarily has any indication of how good of a pet owner you are. I can not count the number of people that I've sold EVO to that have NO idea what sets it apart from Purina, but it's expensive so must be good. On the same token, I can not count the number of clients we have that absolutely and entirely ADORE their dogs, that drop their pups off with a bag of Beneful. In fact, I'd say that a lot of the people feeding Hills REALLY do care, in fact, they care so much that they are doing everything their vet says is best, even if it means spending $50 on an 8lb bag of food. 
When I started researching what my dogs were eating, when nothing seemed to work for Max, I had never even heard of Innova. Ori-what? Evo, what's that? I knew what I saw on TV, had the mentality of "if the claims weren't true they couldn't say them" and I trusted my vet. After all, she went to school, not me. 
I think it takes a certain kind of person to disregard what their vets say and venture on their own for answers. For me, I had no idea there was something better. This was before Blue and Wellness had popped into chain stores, and I had no idea that Pedigree was terrible. Poor pet foods are not necessarily flying off the shelves because of people who don't care what they feed their pets, but rather the sales are the result of great advertising, botched trials, and uninformed vets recommending them. 


The horrors of the baby formula industry are nearly as scary. Are formula feeding mothers awful? Protocol in labor and delivery in a hospital are about the most horrific thing I have ever studied. I've been in dog boarding facilities that I wouldn't leave my worst enemy at, yet, their facilities look great, so people know no better. 

I guess my point is, I feel that sometimes we're so quick to jump on the owners feeding less than acceptable foods, but perhaps we can step back and consider why. They get their information from what they honestly believe to be a trusted source: their vet. Perhaps some of us will second guess what OUR doctors are doing with our health?

Granted, some people just don't give a crap, I'll hand you that. But sometimes, it's not a matter of not wanting to do what's best, it's looking at the wrong source to figure it out... or simply not knowing there are other options... or their vet tells them "not to believe what they read online."

At DFC, we're a unique breed of people. We research not only what is the best for our dogs, but seemingly ALL feeding options to be able to help others. I think that's a pretty dang neat thing.

okay, /rant


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My post was specifically directed at members here just so I don't look like Im insinuating that people who feed crap kibble (for whatever reason) don't love/care about their dogs, since I know all of the members feed a quality diet or are in the process of educating themselves in making the switch.

To get back on track, I think a lot of vets keep their more intense surgical patients (any open cavity surgery or orthopedic surgery etc) overnight because if the dog stays in a kennel overnight after surgery they know the dog is just resting and not doing what it shouldn't be due to irresponsible/negligent owners. Granted these dogs aren't being watched but at least they aren't getting into trouble like they could be at home. Most spays are done on puppies and I see how their attitudes change when they see their owners. Usually these dogs are all sleepy and mopey while they are here but the second they see their owners they go right back to being a puppy again. I guess the one night of rest gives them the opportunity to just sleep it off and get a truly good nights rest.

Since vets are held accountable for the health of their patients I think it's wise of them to be leery of sending these animals home same day and decrease the potential for a lawsuit.


----------

